

This Micro-Algae Lamp Absorbs 150-200 Times More CO2 than a Tree - nopinsight
http://www.treehugger.com/urban-design/microalgae-lamp-absorbs-150-200-times-more-co2-tree-video.html

======
wtracy
Maybe things are different in Europe, but if they installed street lamps like
this in major urban areas in the US, someone would smash the glass within
days.

~~~
coroxout
I was amazed when I went to Germany and saw working, clean ticket machines at
every tram and bus stop. I'm from the UK and there is no way they would've
gone a month here without being smashed or crudely tagged.

Anyway, interesting technology and it looks pretty cool too (although not to
everyone's tastes, I'm sure!)

